# Gun safe finally installed



## parallel (Oct 12, 2008)

It only took me three and a half months but I finally got the closet remodeled and my safe installed. I designed and built a shelving system to maximize the amount of room that Mrs Parallel has in her closet. There should be plenty for one season at a time. Talk about a tight fit. I once seen a video in which a gun safe was toppled over on its side and large pry bars were used to peel it open, all within minutes. That video was the inspiration for installing my safe in a small walk in closet. With the safe bolted to the concrete using (4) 3/8" HILTI Kwik Bolts and with the lack of room around the safe I find it hard to believe that anyone could get it over on its side to peel it. Hell, there isn't enough room to use a large pry bar in that space. Anyway, here are some pics:















Sorry for the poor picture quality, but the same thing that makes this a secure location for my safe makes it difficult to take good pictures.


----------



## Cecil (Oct 12, 2008)

Great work..... I just picked up a smaller safe today myself.
I have not placed it in it's final, secure resting place.

And honestly.... yours make me have safe envy....


----------



## parallel (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks Cecil. Christ I just moved my stuff into it and I already need a bigger one (or perhaps a second one).


----------



## Cecil (Oct 15, 2008)

parallel said:


> Thanks Cecil. Christ I just moved my stuff into it and I already need a bigger one (or perhaps a second one).



I've got an idea...... you can "give" me yours to make room for you to get a bigger one.  

....I'm here to help  :)


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 15, 2008)

Aren't you supposed to have gun(S) in a gun safe?

I am just trying to be funny! Doesn't work well, does it?

Nice! I had the same issue. Mine is for 20 and I can only fit 14 or 15 in there. Now it is a real PITA when I want one that is NOT in front! Guess I need another one!


----------



## parallel (Oct 15, 2008)

08steeda said:


> Aren't you supposed to have gun(S) in a gun safe?
> 
> I am just trying to be funny! Doesn't work well, does it?
> 
> Nice! I had the same issue. Mine is for 20 and I can only fit 14 or 15 in there. Now it is a real PITA when I want one that is NOT in front! Guess I need another one!


LOL... tell me about it! The wife has decided that all of the important paperwork is going in there as well. Being that we are in South Louisiana and this is on the ground floor I have begun the process of vacuum sealing all of that paperwork... so far I have only gotten to the paper that matters most (to me at least).;)


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 15, 2008)

Nice! The safe look's great and good job on the instal!:)


----------

